#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Which is the craziest Hollywood movie characters?

## Bhavya

Movies have created characters that have endured in our memories Because of their peculiarity, stupidity, or humour. 
Guys, which Hollywood characters made your sides hurt from laughing?

----------


## subasan

My personal favourite is Adam Sandler from the movie franchise - Grown Up's, Robin Williams from Good Morning Vietnam and almost all Jim Carrey movies. He is one of the best actor who can exhibit all emotions.

----------


## Bhavya

> My personal favourite is Adam Sandler from the movie franchise - Grown Up's, Robin Williams from Good Morning Vietnam and almost all Jim Carrey movies. He is one of the best actor who can exhibit all emotions.


Adam Sandler and Jim Carrey are my personal favourite too. Can you suggest me your favourite movies by Jim Carrey?, As I didn't watch much of his movies I would like to get some good collection of his movies to watch.

----------


## subasan

> Adam Sandler and Jim Carrey are my personal favourite too. Can you suggest me your favourite movies by Jim Carrey?, As I didn't watch much of his movies I would like to get some good collection of his movies to watch.


The Mask, Ace Ventura series, Mr. Popper's Penguins, Bruce Almighty but my all time favourite is not a comedy one - Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.

----------


## Bhavya

> The Mask, Ace Ventura series, Mr. Popper's Penguins, Bruce Almighty but my all time favourite is not a comedy one - Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.


Thank you Subasan, I got some good collection of Jim Carrey's movies from you. As you said Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind is the best one, I will watch it first

----------


## subasan

> Thank you Subasan, I got some good collection of Jim Carrey's movies from you. As you said Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind is the best one, I will watch it first


Sure, I would like to hear your view about the movie. Keep us posted. Thanks.

----------


## Bhavya

> Sure, I would like to hear your view about the movie. Keep us posted. Thanks.


 Sure after watching the movie, I will give my feedback here, It's a pleasure to discuss our views :Smile:

----------


## subasan

> Sure after watching the movie, I will give my feedback here, It's a pleasure to discuss our views


Pleasure is mine. Thanks for having an wonderful platform to exchange our thoughts. Keep writing (:

----------


## Bhavya

> Pleasure is mine. Thanks for having a wonderful platform to exchange our thoughts. Keep writing (:



We are glad that you like our forum, :Smile:  Thank you for your appreciation Subasan it means a lot to me, Sure I will keep writing.
Hope we all together make a wonderful community here  :Smile:

----------

